# [EVDL] EV Meeting in Eliot Maine



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Lynda, my wife, and I, and a couple of other people on the list have
discussed attempting an EAA chapter startup in Eliot Maine at our home. I
have been unable to schedule the first meeting date thus far as there has
been way too much going on in our lives to do this. It looks like the new
furnace will finally be going from the middle of the garage floor into the
corner this Saturday. This means the Fiero can come in from the cold, get
put up on stands and the location of the differential and twin 8" Husted
motors determined. Also happening is the charge and discharge testing of my
CALB cells. It seems it might be a good time to do this finally!!

We know how people like a good breakfast so this is the venue Lynda and I
have come up with:

Schedule: Third Saturday of the month (Feb 19th), every month unless there
is a conflict with me traveling, etc. (not very often)
Arrival time: 8:30 - 9:00
Breakfast venue will be a buffet of scrambled eggs, sausage, toast, orange
juice and coffee and whatever else I feel like making.

I think the first meeting would encompass creating a quick agenda and then
discussion of that agenda.

This could be followed by casual time in the garage or whatever (garage is
attached and heated)

I like the early morning with breakfast idea. It gets Saturday off to a good
start and you could be home by noon feeling good about the weekend.

I would really appreciate RSVPs right to my email address if possible, CC
the list to show who is coming. 

The address is 13 Bayberry Drive, Eliot, ME. 03903 It Googles accurately. 

5 minutes off I-95 from the south, about 8 minutes off from the north. Less
than an hour from Boston, Portland or Manchester. Really hope to see some EV
enthusiasts here. I don't have an outside receptacle for charging yet but
there is a 200 amp service panel right next to the garage door and I do have
a screwdriver and am not afraid to use it.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser



_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mark

I might drive up from Corrupticut just for the breakfast. Seriously
though, I'll be towing my EV through your neighborhood in July.
Heading up to Limestone, so you're about a third of the way up. I'll
have to time it so I can stop by on my way through. Are you building
your car for the drag strip?

Have you seen a yellow EV driving around the Portland area. A friend
moved up there with his converted Fiero, haven't heard from him
lately. Fortunat, got yer ears on?

Dave Cover

On Mon, Feb 7, 2011 at 8:17 PM, Mark Grasser <[email protected]> wrot=
e:
> Hello Everyone,
>
> Lynda, my wife, and I, and a couple of other people on the list have
> discussed attempting an EAA chapter startup in Eliot Maine at our home. I
> have been unable to schedule the first meeting date thus far as there has
> been way too much going on in our lives to do this. It looks like the new
> furnace will finally be going from the middle of the garage floor into the
> corner this Saturday. This means the Fiero can come in from the cold, get
> put up on stands and the location of the differential and twin 8" Husted
> motors determined. Also happening is the charge and discharge testing of =
my
> CALB cells. It seems it might be a good time to do this finally!!
>
> We know how people like a good breakfast so this is the venue Lynda and I
> have come up with:
>
> Schedule: Third Saturday of the month (Feb 19th), every month unless there
> is a conflict with me traveling, etc. (not very often)
> Arrival time: 8:30 - 9:00
> Breakfast venue will be a buffet of scrambled eggs, sausage, toast, orange
> juice and coffee and whatever else I feel like making.
>
> I think the first meeting would encompass creating a quick agenda and then
> discussion of that agenda.
>
> This could be followed by casual time in the garage or whatever (garage is
> attached and heated)
>
> I like the early morning with breakfast idea. It gets Saturday off to a g=
ood
> start and you could be home by noon feeling good about the weekend.
>
> I would really appreciate RSVPs right to my email address if possible, CC
> the list to show who is coming.
>
> The address is 13 Bayberry Drive, Eliot, ME. 03903 It Googles accurate=
ly.
>
> 5 minutes off I-95 from the south, about 8 minutes off from the north. Le=
ss
> than an hour from Boston, Portland or Manchester. Really hope to see some=
EV
> enthusiasts here. I don't have an outside receptacle for charging yet but
> there is a 200 amp service panel right next to the garage door and I do h=
ave
> a screwdriver and am not afraid to use it.
>
>
> Sincerely,
> Mark Grasser
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>



-- =

http://www.evalbum.com/2149

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Dave,
What is in Limestone?

Yes, time yourself for a visit or stay over if you need to.

Drag strip, no. Street, yes. In my desire to not do a transmission I
continued to learn and understand that low speed heat was going to be a
killer of the motor so I called Jim about it a few weeks ago and quickly
concluded that even with forced air cooling it was a problem when Jim said
"put two motors in, it will cut the load to each motor in half and
eliminating the problem. He then said "you will have the same motor set-up
as White Zombie". =


So I will have a car with single speed, no transmission and probably more
spunk then my ICE 928 had!! I can live with that.

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser
=



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of dave cover
Sent: Monday, February 07, 2011 9:19 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Meeting in Eliot Maine

Mark

I might drive up from Corrupticut just for the breakfast. Seriously
though, I'll be towing my EV through your neighborhood in July.
Heading up to Limestone, so you're about a third of the way up. I'll
have to time it so I can stop by on my way through. Are you building
your car for the drag strip?

Have you seen a yellow EV driving around the Portland area. A friend
moved up there with his converted Fiero, haven't heard from him
lately. Fortunat, got yer ears on?

Dave Cover

On Mon, Feb 7, 2011 at 8:17 PM, Mark Grasser <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> > Hello Everyone,
> >
> > Lynda, my wife, and I, and a couple of other people on the list have
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mark

Limestone is the home of the Loring Timing Association. www.lta-lsr.com

I ran there last year and placed first in a field of one. Which means
I was also last. ;^(

I'm planning on heading up again this year so I can break my "record."
I was the only electric running last year, but hopefully we can get
some more to show up. Frank John is a Mainer and an EVer. If I
remember correctly he has an electric motorcycle, I'm hoping he will
bring it this year. He helped me out with getting power for charging,
without which I would have been sunk.

If you can change your drive ratio (differential?) and gear it up for
high speed, it would be fine for land speed racing. Acceleration isn't
as big a deal compared to drag racing. I was able to get my car up to
top speed with plenty of time. In fact, my voltage was the limiting
factor. I'm hoping to get my pack large enough so that it will stay
above my motor limit even with sag. My next target is 135 mph. We'll
see.

DAC

On Tue, Feb 8, 2011 at 8:13 AM, Mark Grasser <[email protected]> wrot=
e:
> Hi Dave,
> What is in Limestone?
>
> Yes, time yourself for a visit or stay over if you need to.
>
> Drag strip, no. Street, yes. In my desire to not do a transmission I
> continued to learn and understand that low speed heat was going to be a
> killer of the motor so I called Jim about it a few weeks ago and quickly
> concluded that even with forced air cooling it was a problem when Jim said
> "put two motors in, it will cut the load to each motor in half and
> eliminating the problem. He then said "you will have the same motor set-up
> as White Zombie".
>
> So I will have a car with single speed, no transmission and probably more
> spunk then my ICE 928 had!! I can live with that.
>
> Sincerely,
> Mark Grasser
>
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Beh=
alf
> Of dave cover
> Sent: Monday, February 07, 2011 9:19 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Meeting in Eliot Maine
>
> Mark
>
> I might drive up from Corrupticut just for the breakfast. Seriously
> though, I'll be towing my EV through your neighborhood in July.
> Heading up to Limestone, so you're about a third of the way up. I'll
> have to time it so I can stop by on my way through. Are you building
> your car for the drag strip?
>
> Have you seen a yellow EV driving around the Portland area. A friend
> moved up there with his converted Fiero, haven't heard from him
> lately. Fortunat, got yer ears on?
>
> Dave Cover
>
> On Mon, Feb 7, 2011 at 8:17 PM, Mark Grasser <[email protected]>


> > wrote:
> >> Hello Everyone,
> >>
> >> Lynda, my wife, and I, and a couple of other people on the list have
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Mark,

I will plan to attend your meeting. I too have considered starting a
Maine EV association, and may have an additional body or two to tag along.

My first EV has been sold and now lives up the coast, and I have EV #2
currently under construction. This one is direct drive using a TransWarP
11HV. I am planning to use a tall rear end gear ratio to help keep the
rpms up at slower speeds primarily due to heat considerations. This is a
new build, not a conversion from gas. The chassis is a '65 Cobra replica
kit car from Factory Five Racing. 

At the moment, I'm just starting to fabricate and weld motor mounts onto the
tube frame, and have front suspension and brakes installed, but the rest of
the car is just a bare frame so far.

Look forward to meeting you and having a look at the Fiero. I'm sure we'll
have lots to talk about!

Cheers,
Wayne Krauth
Steep Falls, Maine
evalbum.com/3567





> Mark Grasser wrote:
> >
> > Hello Everyone,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wayne,

Wow, cool project! Keep us posted. The Ford 8.8 will give you a lot of
ratio choices all the way out to 5.14. I changed my daughter's Ford
Explorer 8.8 from drum to disc brakes on the rear and was impressed by
the decreased stopping distance.

Alan

(deleted portion of message)

Cheers,
Wayne Krauth
Steep Falls, Maine
evalbum.com/3567

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to x[email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Alan,

Needless to say, I'm pretty excited about putting this car together.

The car will be *mostly* for fun, but I do expect to bring it down to 
the local 1/8 mile drag strip eventually. So the rear end ratio, as 
you know, is key to a balance of acceleration performance / top end / 
motor heat. For the 1/8 mile I don't think I will need much over 100 
mph, so the 4.10 or 4.33 gears will get me there. Initially was 
thinking about a 3.73, but the more I think about it, the higher the 
number goes, mostly because of motor heat.

I am definitely going with disc brakes all around.

Wayne



On 2/8/2011 3:59 PM, Alan Brinkman [via Electric Vehicle Discussion 


> List] wrote:
> > Wayne,
> >
> > Wow, cool project! Keep us posted. The Ford 8.8 will give you a lot of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mark;

I'm not saying that a dual motor setup is not the way to go, but
there are a lot of cars that are direct drive that run single motors.
It depends a lot on your rear end gears, weight of vehicle, performance
expectations, etc.

My 65 Datsun has 4:88 rear end gears and weighs under 3000#.
I drive it all the time in 4th gear which is a (1) ratio to the rear
end, with no issues.
I've checked temperature at the brushes and have seen nothing higher
than ~ 135 deg F after driving steep hills and ~ 15 miles.

I thought long and hard about going direct drive when I converted but
decided to keep the tranny after hearing all the concerns.
In hindsight, I wished I would have gone that way.
Would have cut out ~ 150#, and a lot of rotational weight..
Also would have saved $ $ on adaptor, pressure plate, clutch, flywheel
resurfacing, transmission repair.


Thanks;
Dennis 
Elsberry, MO 
http://www.evalbum.com/1366 



-----Original Message-----
From: Mark Grasser [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, February 08, 2011 7:14 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Meeting in Eliot Maine


Drag strip, no. Street, yes. In my desire to not do a transmission I
continued to learn and understand that low speed heat was going to be a
killer of the motor so I called Jim about it a few weeks ago and quickly
concluded that even with forced air cooling it was a problem when Jim
said
"put two motors in, it will cut the load to each motor in half and
eliminating the problem. He then said "you will have the same motor
set-up
as White Zombie". 

So I will have a car with single speed, no transmission and probably
more
spunk then my ICE 928 had!! I can live with that.

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser




_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dennis,
Thanks for the input. My gear is 4.44:1, a little low but I have it so think
I will use it. From your comments though I think I might just setup the
frame for two motors but start with one to see how it does.
Mark

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Pestka, Dennis J
Sent: Wednesday, February 09, 2011 10:30 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Meeting in Eliot Maine

Mark;

I'm not saying that a dual motor setup is not the way to go, but
there are a lot of cars that are direct drive that run single motors.
It depends a lot on your rear end gears, weight of vehicle, performance
expectations, etc.

My 65 Datsun has 4:88 rear end gears and weighs under 3000#.
I drive it all the time in 4th gear which is a (1) ratio to the rear
end, with no issues.
I've checked temperature at the brushes and have seen nothing higher
than ~ 135 deg F after driving steep hills and ~ 15 miles.

I thought long and hard about going direct drive when I converted but
decided to keep the tranny after hearing all the concerns.
In hindsight, I wished I would have gone that way.
Would have cut out ~ 150#, and a lot of rotational weight..
Also would have saved $ $ on adaptor, pressure plate, clutch, flywheel
resurfacing, transmission repair.


Thanks;
Dennis 
Elsberry, MO 
http://www.evalbum.com/1366 



-----Original Message-----
From: Mark Grasser [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, February 08, 2011 7:14 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Meeting in Eliot Maine


Drag strip, no. Street, yes. In my desire to not do a transmission I
continued to learn and understand that low speed heat was going to be a
killer of the motor so I called Jim about it a few weeks ago and quickly
concluded that even with forced air cooling it was a problem when Jim
said
"put two motors in, it will cut the load to each motor in half and
eliminating the problem. He then said "you will have the same motor
set-up
as White Zombie". 

So I will have a car with single speed, no transmission and probably
more
spunk then my ICE 928 had!! I can live with that.

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser




_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mark,

My experience is similar to Dennis's. I've got a '64 Triumph Spitfire with
a 4.11:1 rear diff. I saved my transmission at first, but ended up driving
in 4th gear (1:1) because it was so much quieter. Eventually the
transmission broke and I got stuck in 3rd gear. None of the Spitfire
enthusiasts I talked to were surprised. Rather than pulling the
transmission to fix it, I pulled it and left it out. I used the rear part
of the transmission to preserve the speedo gear and mate to the driveshaft.
I have a WarP 9 in my 2400lb Spit (lead batteries). I've had no complaints
about the performance and overheating doesn't seem to be a problem. At the
moment I'm converting to Lithium, which will lighten the car by 400lbs while
increasing my voltage and capacity.

-Dan






> Mark Grasser <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Dennis,
> > Thanks for the input. My gear is 4.44:1, a little low but I have it so
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Grasser <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Schedule: Third Saturday of the month (Feb 19th), every month unless there
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Mark;

Add me to your mailing list as well. I'm in Atkinson/Hampstead, NH and
don't ALWAYS have to work on Saturdays. Eliot is in striking range !

Jack Bradshaw
atfsi at aol dot com
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Boreem-modified-scooters-for-free-tp3265027p3298194.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dan;

I'm with you.
I've already spent $600 on repairing my transmission once.
I won't do it a second time.


Live and Learn;
Dennis 
Elsberry, MO 
http://www.evalbum.com/1366 



-----Original Message-----
From: Daniel Busby [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, February 09, 2011 10:08 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Meeting in Eliot Maine

Mark,

My experience is similar to Dennis's. I've got a '64 Triumph Spitfire
with
a 4.11:1 rear diff. I saved my transmission at first, but ended up
driving
in 4th gear (1:1) because it was so much quieter. Eventually the
transmission broke and I got stuck in 3rd gear. None of the Spitfire
enthusiasts I talked to were surprised. Rather than pulling the
transmission to fix it, I pulled it and left it out. I used the rear
part
of the transmission to preserve the speedo gear and mate to the
driveshaft.
I have a WarP 9 in my 2400lb Spit (lead batteries). I've had no
complaints
about the performance and overheating doesn't seem to be a problem. At
the
moment I'm converting to Lithium, which will lighten the car by 400lbs
while
increasing my voltage and capacity.

-Dan




On Wed, Feb 9, 2011 at 7:39 AM, Mark Grasser


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Dennis,
> > Thanks for the input. My gear is 4.44:1, a little low but I have it so
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I went grocery shopping this morning, Cupboards were bare. Looking forward
to meeting some fellow EV enthusiasts Saturday morning for breakfast!

Agenda will be to:

1. Eat
2. Create an agenda
3 Discuss the agenda!

I love a simple meeting agenda!!!!

Oh, #4. Someone please show me how to get the body panels off of my Fiero!!


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser



In case you missed my first Email and you are wondering, What the heck!!!

V
V
V
V
Sent Monday, 2/7/11

Hello Everyone,

Lynda, my wife, and I, and a couple of other people on the list have
discussed attempting an EAA chapter startup in Eliot Maine at our home. I
have been unable to schedule the first meeting date thus far as there has
been way too much going on in our lives to do this. It looks like the new
furnace will finally be going from the middle of the garage floor into the
corner this Saturday. This means the Fiero can come in from the cold, get
put up on stands and the location of the differential and twin 8" Husted
motors determined. Also happening is the charge and discharge testing of my
CALB cells. It seems it might be a good time to do this finally!!

We know how people like a good breakfast so this is the venue Lynda and I
have come up with:

Schedule: Third Saturday of the month (Feb 19th), every month unless there
is a conflict with me traveling, etc. (not very often) Arrival time: 8:30 -
9:00 Breakfast venue will be a buffet of scrambled eggs, sausage, toast,
orange juice and coffee and whatever else I feel like making.

I think the first meeting would encompass creating a quick agenda and then
discussion of that agenda.

This could be followed by casual time in the garage or whatever (garage is
attached and heated)

I like the early morning with breakfast idea. It gets Saturday off to a good
start and you could be home by noon feeling good about the weekend.

I would really appreciate RSVPs right to my email address if possible, CC
the list to show who is coming. 

The address is 13 Bayberry Drive, Eliot, ME. 03903 It Googles accurately. 

5 minutes off I-95 from the south, about 8 minutes off from the north. Less
than an hour from Boston, Portland or Manchester. Really hope to see some EV
enthusiasts here. I don't have an outside receptacle for charging yet but
there is a 200 amp service panel right next to the garage door and I do have
a screwdriver and am not afraid to use it.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser







Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Jack Bradshaw
Sent: Wednesday, February 09, 2011 4:37 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Meeting in Eliot Maine



Hi Mark;

Add me to your mailing list as well. I'm in Atkinson/Hampstead, NH and
don't ALWAYS have to work on Saturdays. Eliot is in striking range !

Jack Bradshaw
atfsi at aol dot com
-- 
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Boreem-modified
-scooters-for-free-tp3265027p3298194.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

